# How did you know you were pregnant?



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

It seems a lot of people "know" they are pregnant before a doctor or some test says they are. I was just wondering what things tipped them off?Before anyone asks..no I do not think I am pregnant..I was just curious.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Well, the first indication is that you miss your period, then your breasts start to get sore, then you start to feel nauseous (sometimes morning, sometimes all day), and you want to sleep always!That's the way is was for me anyway.


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

I didn't know until the day after I missed my period. I didn't get any PMS symptoms either, but I didn't think anything of it at the time *shrugs*


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I always seem to know before hand. Breast tenderness and being tired are always tip offs for me. But really it was kind of weird, I just "knew." Both times I've been pregnant I tested on the day I was due for my period, and both times I was right. No other time have a felt that way. Sadly the second time ended in miscarriage though.







Jennifer


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Interesting...don't you guys get breast tenderness and tired before your periods normally?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

The Boob tenderness persists and the menses cease to exist. I got a little light-headed everytime I stood up from a crouching position, as well - like I was about to black-out.The second time added morning sickness to the list for the first three months. I hated opening that refrigerator door in the morning. That was a sure way to trigger it. I had to travel everywhere in the car with a sick bag. The first time I got sick, though, was after I ate a cinnammon roll with icing on at work. I couldn't even look at the things for a long time after that.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Oddly enough, I do now get breast tenderness before and with my periods. Before though no, not really. So it was always a big sign.But even so, PMS tenderness never can compare to how sore my breasts get during pregnancy! LOL







Jennifer


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Low blood pressure can also cause that feeling of almost blacking out when rising.


----------



## edromey (Jan 7, 2002)

I just started feeling queasy all the time and I had a metallic kind of taste in my mouth. I also was weeing all the bloody time!!! I think the worst bit was when every time I saw or smelled that made me gag, anyhting could set me off, a banana skin, minced meat, anything really. It was really embarassing for a while because I was doing it in public!


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I had no idea. After all this time thinking I'd catch on immediately because I'd skip my period and after month after month of getting my period and feeling disappointed (we'd been trying for over a year starting in March the other past year)...I gave up, only to discover I was pregnant after all almost a month after conception in early May. I had no clue because what was referred to as spotting occurred but it was actually the moment of implant.







What gave it away for everybody but me was my sudden aversion to food. I grew more gaggy about it, but just assumed I was coming down with something or I had some IBS symptom.Once I took the test and it confirmed positive, the gagging increased and then, there was no denying.Also, unlike a lot of pregnant women, I never overate or ate like a pig or had any real cravings.


----------

